# equipoise



## estorilmmm3 (Mar 25, 2008)

I started equipoise about 4 weeks ago. I am doing 600mg a week and just wanted some feedback on when this stuff kicks in. I have noticed my appetite going up, a little angrier, but nothing dramatic. I am lookin to pack on at least 5-10 pounds, and bring my lagging parts, calves, up...without any bodyfat. I am 6 ft, 170 pounds, about 6 percent bodyfat...any nutrition workout advice? as well as equipoise info?


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 26, 2008)

EQ is along ester, and your levels likely haven't peaked yet. My nutritional advice is to eat much more than you are now. EQ is not a known for adding a lot of mass.


----------



## estorilmmm3 (Mar 26, 2008)

I am eating around 1800-2000 calories, high protein, moderate carbs, and moderate fats.  I weigh 170 lbs and want to know how many calories i should be eating when I am on equipoise. I dont want to gain any fat, i just want lean muscle build up, a very symetrical gain of muscle, around 10 lbs or so. I workout 4-5 times a week and do cardio 30 mins three times a week.  I would appreciate any advice.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 26, 2008)

Work up to 3,000 clean well-timed calories.


----------



## Getbig82 (Mar 27, 2008)

1800-2000 is a small amount average adult male needs 3000 alone like pirate said make sure thier quality calories and try to increase might not need juice maybe a good meal. Keep grams protien equal to pounds of weight have quality carbs also make sure you get vitamins and omegas. Eat 5 well meals aday that are in moderate servings. If on the gas need to up your cals to 5000 at least work harder than never before in the gym. The EQ I took from BD i didnt see real large gains just some also had abcess from it before. Eq can be known for it because the oil its in.


----------



## alexvega (Mar 27, 2008)

*mmm*



Pirate! said:


> EQ is along ester, and your levels likely haven't peaked yet. My nutritional advice is to eat much more than you are now. EQ is not a known for adding a lot of mass.




so whats the real job for EQ.

it??´s possible to change from EQ to Nandro?


----------



## ZECH (Mar 28, 2008)

alexvega said:


> so whats the real job for EQ.
> 
> it??´s possible to change from EQ to Nandro?



Yes you could, they are similar in action. It aromatizes less than nandrolone and doesn't have progestagenic properties. It is stonger mg for mg than deca and safer and less suppressive along with giving you a heathier appetite.


----------



## alexvega (Mar 29, 2008)

*uggg*



dg806 said:


> Yes you could, they are similar in action. It aromatizes less than nandrolone and doesn't have progestagenic properties. It is stonger mg for mg than deca and safer and less suppressive along with giving you a heathier appetite.



ok tonight  my english is  really bad.
what do you mean with less supressive along giving you healthier appetite?

anyways , thanks alot


----------



## MB14 (Mar 30, 2008)

EQ is less suppressive of your natural test levels than deca, and it increaces your appetite, not exactly healthier.(its just what you choose to eat)


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 30, 2008)

alexvega said:


> ok tonight  my english is  really bad.
> what do you mean with less supressive along giving you healthier appetite?
> 
> anyways , thanks alot



EQ doesn't effect natural testosterone production as much as Nandro. EQ makes you very hungry.


----------



## alexvega (Mar 30, 2008)

*yyyyyyy*



Pirate! said:


> EQ doesn't effect natural testosterone production as much as Nandro. EQ makes you very hungry.



yes,,,,,,,,,,,,, i ??´m hungry .right now, probably like u said
it really works!


----------



## estorilmmm3 (Apr 9, 2008)

so I really like equipoise right now. I am on my sixth week and seeing dramatic strenght gains. I am also increasin cardio and goin on a low carb diet for the last 4 weeks for a good cutting program.  I was wondering, I feel as though a little gyno might be a problem, is that normal or just water retention? I am on indole-3-carbinol, 400 mg a day for blocking estrogen. Should i start takin nolvadex?


----------



## ncbodybuilder25 (Jun 24, 2009)

*help..*

I have been working out for 5 yrs and have really taken it serious for 2 yrs as far as diet and never missing a day at the gym unless scheduled to...i just got second in the golds classic...I wanted to try a stack of equipoise and test e.....follow the novice cycle on steroids dot com(couldnt put website so i spelled it out)....but had some concerns about....does your natural test come back to %100 after a cycle if done correctly?? any side effects like deca and having deca dick? any input would be apprieciated.....please be truthful bc i want expierenced advice bc i dont want my dick or balls to get messed up permanently..


----------



## Shadowcam (Jun 24, 2009)

You should not be taking eq by itself! It should be stacked with Test.


----------



## alexvega (Oct 2, 2009)

*heeee*



dg806 said:


> Yes you could, they are similar in action. It aromatizes less than nandrolone and doesn't have progestagenic properties. It is stonger mg for mg than deca and safer and less suppressive along with giving you a heathier appetite.




wazzup Bro!
here we go again, after a 16 months from my last cycle........i decide to do a new cycle the 4th in my whole life..........

the base of the cycle is test enanthate i will run 500mg/week plus EQ or Nandro.......here ´s the dilemma------witch drug add ........
in the last 2 cycles i have use EQ....good results but i would like to add this time Nandro.

what do u think about it.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 4, 2009)

alexvega said:


> wazzup Bro!
> here we go again, after a 16 months from my last cycle........i decide to do a new cycle the 4th in my whole life..........
> 
> the base of the cycle is test enanthate i will run 500mg/week plus EQ or Nandro.......here ´s the dilemma------witch drug add ........
> ...



Test and Nandrolone was the bread and butter for most bodybuilders in the 60's and 70's. Seeing you have already run eq twice, give deca a try and see how you like it. Just remember it does aromatize and you may need something in case gyno pops up.


----------



## alexvega (Oct 5, 2009)

*thanks*



dg806 said:


> Test and Nandrolone was the bread and butter for most bodybuilders in the 60's and 70's. Seeing you have already run eq twice, give deca a try and see how you like it. Just remember it does aromatize and you may need something in case gyno pops up.



Thanks for answer my post........
good idea t give  a nandro a chance----------and it can helpme with my joint hurts?

again thanks alot


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Oct 5, 2009)

alexvega said:


> Thanks for answer my post........
> good idea t give  a nandro a chance----------*and it can helpme with my joint hurts?*
> 
> again thanks alot



Yep, deca is good for lubricating the joints


----------



## alexvega (Oct 5, 2009)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> Yep, deca is good for lubricating the joints



ok nandro will be take  in this cycle.....because my shoulder and arm joints hurts since long time ago, is a little pain than i need to take care!

thanks dude!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 7, 2009)

Let us know how you like it Alex.


----------



## alexvega (Oct 8, 2009)

*mmm*



dg806 said:


> Let us know how you like it Alex.



of course! the next week i star the 4th cycle in my life.....it would be the best of the best! i promise!

i have been training hard all the year and now i´m  ready to run the gears.
thanks alot!


----------



## Former Fat boy (Oct 13, 2009)

estorilmmm3 said:


> I started equipoise about 4 weeks ago. I am doing 600mg a week and just wanted some feedback on when this stuff kicks in. I have noticed my appetite going up, a little angrier, but nothing dramatic. I am lookin to pack on at least 5-10 pounds, and bring my lagging parts, calves, up...without any bodyfat. I am 6 ft, 170 pounds, about 6 percent bodyfat...any nutrition workout advice? as well as equipoise info?



Last time I did EQ (cycle before last) I didn't start seeing results till about week 9 or 10. It's generally reccomended that EQ be used for 16-20 week cycles for that reason. As far packing on mass EQ isn't  going to give you alot of that but if you run it long enough you should be able to realize the 5-10lbs you're looking for. what you will see though is fuller muscles, more striations, greater vascularity, and your endurance will go through the roof.


----------



## alexvega (Oct 13, 2009)

*bb*



Former Fat boy said:


> Last time I did EQ (cycle before last) I didn't start seeing results till about week 9 or 10. It's generally reccomended that EQ be used for 16-20 week cycles for that reason. As far packing on mass EQ isn't  going to give you alot of that but if you run it long enough you should be able to realize the 5-10lbs you're looking for. what you will see though is fuller muscles, more striations, greater vascularity, and your endurance will go through the roof.



Moderator i would like to ear yours opinion about that time running EQ


----------



## alexvega (Oct 27, 2009)

dg806 said:


> Test and Nandrolone was the bread and butter for most bodybuilders in the 60's and 70's. Seeing you have already run eq twice, give deca a try and see how you like it. Just remember it does aromatize and you may need something in case gyno pops up.





wazz up!
well i started on 82kg........yesterday after 15 days i´m on 90kg........i feel so heavy........deca is working very nisce.........my joints hurt less.
but i know i should take care of  it .........because when somebody is on gears pass the joint limit!

seeya!


----------

